# Food Safety News Fri 9/4/2020



## daveomak.fs (Sep 4, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 9/4/2020 4:03 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*No sign of Salmonella outbreak ending as U.S. patient count tops 1,000*
By News Desk on Sep 04, 2020 12:06 am A month after Thomson International Inc. initiated a recall of onions linked to a Salmonella outbreak, federal officials are reporting the patient tally has topped 1,000 in the United States. Canadian officials say hundreds are sick in that country. As of this week, 1,012 people across 47 states have been confirmed as being infected, according... Continue Reading

*AquaBounty salmon is what’s for dinner if you can find it*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 04, 2020 12:05 am Food is going to be coming out of the laboratory in the near future, but if it’s not embraced by the retail distribution chain, it might have a short existence. That’s the strategy environmental groups like Friends of the Earth are using on AquaBounty’s genetically engineered (GE) salmon, pressuring retailers like Walmart, Costco, Kroger, ALDI, Trader... Continue Reading

*Salmonella outbreak in France tied to sausage from Spain*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 04, 2020 12:03 am Public health officials in France are investigating a foodborne illness outbreak suspected to be caused by fuet, a type of sausage from Spain. The product was also sent to Belgium. In total, 18 patients with salmonellosis have been identified. They became ill between July 8 and Aug. 3, according to Santé publique France. All patients,... Continue Reading

*NSW agency releases annual food testing figures*
By News Desk on Sep 04, 2020 12:02 am More than 4,000 samples were taken during efforts to investigate outbreaks, according to an Australian state’s annual food testing report for 2018 and 2019. The New South Wales (NSW) Food Authority reported 4,010 food and environmental samples were submitted for testing between July 2018 and June 2019 as part of foodborne illness investigations, compared to... Continue Reading


----------

